# Last morning ,post last day pics here!



## king george (Jan 27, 2019)

This is the last go gentlemen, let's stay safe and finish strong. GOOD LUCK AND BE SAFE EVERYONE!! Post a pic with everyone regardless whether you shot or not! Its all about the memories guys!


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## king george (Jan 27, 2019)

Had a blast this year, learned a lot too.? those are also the first mallards we have ever had an opportunity to shoot at, after four years of HARD hunting, trying not to impose on anyone, or get in anybody's way that was "there first" we finally hot it done! My boy shot the first one, and I got the second one! It couldn't have worked out better


----------



## Beagles N Boykins (Jan 27, 2019)

Had a great time in NW Mississippi. Not a truck load of limits but my pup retrieved his first wild birds and we all got some shots.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 28, 2019)

The last sunrise and sunset yesterday.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## BP1994 (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## king killer delete (Jan 28, 2019)

Saturday


----------



## king george (Jan 28, 2019)

AWESOME pics guys, keep em coming!!


----------



## jdgator (Jan 28, 2019)

awesome work, guys.


----------



## kingfish (Jan 28, 2019)

Found a spot in spot in a local WMA that is not a "duck hunting" area.  A buddy and I hunted it about a half dozen times.  The last day was the best.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 28, 2019)

Nice haul from a WMA. I went but only heard some wood ducks right before dark.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 28, 2019)

It was a perfect morning. I only got one but saw quite a few.


----------



## RLykens (Jan 29, 2019)

Not a bad morning considering it was a slow season


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## 27metalman (Jan 29, 2019)

Here's Saturday, Sunday, and Monday.  Had two firsts this year... a drake redhead and a hen canvasback.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 31, 2019)

Not the last day but some fun hunts with my son and dog ... last pic is mom and son first hunt together


----------



## king george (Feb 1, 2019)

Those are some awesome pictures my friend, looks like you had a great season!


----------



## flatsmaster (Feb 1, 2019)

Season is over and all is well so it's a great season .... we have so much fun and laughs to be able to kill a few ducks as well is a bonus ... youth wk end so everybody take a young man or lady and show them the great outdoors !!!


----------



## 27metalman (Feb 3, 2019)

Come on guys... Let's see some more pics. We had a terrible season with all the water and no cold, but we're in for the long haul.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## bullet225ho (Feb 5, 2019)

Last weekend in TX

410 sxs  TSS  ring neck, gadwall hen and 2 ringnecks.


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 5, 2019)

Glad some folks saw ducks. Here in SWGA we had so much rainfall , that’s never gone away, ducks are spread far and wide. I’m not sure we had any to begin with. All our ponds and/or swamps were pretty much devoid of any waterfowl. Shot two shots, killed one woodie. Sad.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Feb 7, 2019)

January 19


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 11, 2019)

....


----------



## tvbrewster (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Duckbuster82 (Feb 27, 2019)

Fun solo hunt from the last week of the season.


----------



## spring (Feb 27, 2019)

Here's my pond right before I drained it this week; will be replanting it in corn in the weeks ahead.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Mar 30, 2019)

Saw some geese starting to next got me looking forward to next year.


----------

